
Ask HN: Making quick cash (10-20 hours tops) as a developer - akras14
Long shot, but can someone think of place, ways to make some cash on a side as a developer? I&#x27;d be happy to work for bellow market rate in exchange for small scope and quick payout.
======
auslegung
ITPro.TV is starting a software branch of their company and are in need of
subject matter experts to do 10-30 minute videos on a variety of subjects.
[https://itpro.tv/course-library/](https://itpro.tv/course-library/)

~~~
akras14
Cool thanks, I'll check it out!

------
olegkikin
Upwork?

TopTal if you're good enough to jump through their hoops.

~~~
akras14
Toptal has short gigs? I thought it was all full time stuff

